# Bird Dog Question



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

My Labrador Chloe passed away last December and I miss her companionship. I am considering buying an Upland bird dog but I’m not educated enough about what breed I should consider.

I’m looking for a dog that is; (and no, I'm not crazy. lol)
will be good around my grandkids, a good house dog, a dog that is just as comfortable just hanging out with me when I’m fishing, hiking or sitting around a camp fire as well as hitting the field for some birds.

I’m not interested in Field Trials, breeding or any type of competition stuff, just looking for a good dog that likes to hunt and is ready to go when I get home from work or get up early on the weekends.

I’m 61 years old, a bit over weight and have a total left knee replacement. I still climb tree stands to bow hunt and can keep up with the young guys. At least that what keep telling them. Lol

I’m not looking for perfect, but close as I can get.

To sum it up, I’m looking for a good hunting buddy.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

There are guys on here that will know alot more than me about different breeds but I will start. I have a german shorthair and I absolutley love the dog. He is an awesome companion for me but i am going to say probably not the best for your situation. Especially if your grandchildren are young. The reason I say that is because they can be hyper at times especially if kids are excited, running, riding bikes etc... my dog is not agreesive at all but he can be careless in his excitability and knock kids down. When children are running and playing he wants to be right in the middle of it and he jumps alot. He is just alot faster and stronger than children. It is the only issue I have had with my dog. 

I have no experience with with english setters but what I have read about the breed and the little i know it sounds like what might be a great fit for you. I am not sure how they are around fishing activites but I am sure somebody will chime in. 

Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I have owned mostly labs in my lifetime. 

Your recent dog was a lab. I know myself well enough to realize that I really understand and appreciate the disposition and personality of labs. I doubt that I would be happy with another breed. 

I suggest that you consider a pointing lab for upland work. My present dog is a pointing lab female and is, by far, the best pheasant dog that I have ever owned.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

John Singer said:


> I have owned mostly labs in my lifetime.
> 
> Your recent dog was a lab. I know myself well enough to realize that I really understand and appreciate the disposition and personality of labs. I doubt that I would be happy with another breed.
> 
> I suggest that you consider a pointing lab for upland work. My present dog is a pointing lab female and is, by far, the best pheasant dog that I have ever owned.


Me too. I've considered other breeds, but always end up with a lab due to their many good traits. 

When my last dog died in 2018, I was devastated and started looking for another do right away. Glad I did.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Me too. I've considered other breeds, but always end up with a lab due to their many good traits.
> 
> When my last dog died in 2018, I was devastated and started looking for another do right away. Glad I did.


Been there, done that.

The only cure for the loss of a good dog is a puppy.

I am damn near crying as I type this.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

If it were me in your situation, I’d get another Lab. A dedicated bird dog requires attention along with mental and physical workouts...DAILY!!! That is if you want a well behaved hunting companion. I’ve had labs in the past, and currently have a GSP. My wife says there is “NO WAY” we will have two of these at once. She however has hinted at getting another lab to help calm this GSP down. I like both breeds, and each is unique unto themselves.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> She however has hinted at getting another lab to help calm this GSP down.


Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bob Foster said:


> My Labrador Chloe passed away last December and I miss her companionship. I am considering buying an Upland bird dog but I’m not educated enough about what breed I should consider.
> 
> I’m looking for a dog that is; (and no, I'm not crazy. lol)
> will be good around my grandkids, a good house dog, a dog that is just as comfortable just hanging out with me when I’m fishing, hiking or sitting around a camp fire as well as hitting the field for some birds.
> ...


You obviously need a Brittany....unless you don’t like lap dogs. Then get another lab.


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

My brothers and I had a Brittany in the early 70’s. He was a great pheasant dog.

I thought about a Point Lab but I know very little about them. I don’t know anyone who owns either.

Our Brittany was a pheasant hunting machine, as I recall we just hunted him. I don’t remember much training other than sit, stay and shack hands. Unless my older brothers worked with him, I don’t remember training. It was like he started hunting right out of the box.

Does a Pointing Lab really point? My Chloe was special. She loved the woods but hated water so duck hunting was out of the question. I tried working with her on some live pheasant’s but she didn’t care. She would sniff them then walk away. She didn’t care about squirrels or Robin’s, she just wanted to play with the grand kids. She was our big baby.

My wife just started talking about getting another pup but she wants another Lab but I want to upland bird hunt.


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

I’m all in on a GSP. My kids have been around them since birth, multiple puppies along the way. You have to research and ask direct questions of the breeder to receive a chance at the results you’re seeking. They don’t all run big and bounce off the walls like some think.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

My old Brittany would fit the bill maybe. But even she needs her runs especially when she was younger. My puppy isnt even a year and since I got him 5 months younger than the other it's hard to tell any conclusions. But he is definitely full of energy at 11 mo and I recently dubbed him the dog of mass destruction.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I grew up with two German Shorthairs that were pheasant hunting machines. They were big strong dogs that my dad had purely for hunting. I would not consider them lap dogs by any means and the house was strictly off limits. Had they grown up with house privileges they may have been better suited as chumming buddies but that just wasn't the case. 

I have similar interests in a dog. Hunt grouse and woodcock, pal around with me outside on the property, follow me fishing, chill on the boat, kayak or in a shanty and relax on the sofa at night. 

At least for me, a Brittany seems to fit the bill in size, abilities and temperament. The one main concern I have is not being fully retired and failing my future dog on time.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

skidoojc said:


> I’m all in on a GSP. My kids have been around them since birth, multiple puppies along the way. You have to research and ask direct questions of the breeder to receive a chance at the results you’re seeking. They don’t all run big and bounce off the walls like some think.


My GSP is a great house dog. My biggest issue was when kids were running and playing outdoors. If they rode a bike down the driveway he had to out run them and jump alongside. If they were on the trampoline you couldnt keep him off it. He would get a running start and hop up on for one bounce and back over the other side. He did this over and over. Knocked a few kids off of the trampoline. Took atleast two down off bikes inadvertently. It was all just fun playing to him. If kids were on the trampoline he would go nuts in the house trying to get out there to play. He also chased them for hours on the snowmobile.

The goofiest thing was baseball. My son pitched and we practiced in tee yard all the time with me catching. He had to be out there to retrieve balls that got by me. Sometimes he would get tired of waiting for a past ball and would jump in and try to get an incoming pitch. Not sure how many he took off the noggin.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I shorthairs were the same way, pure meatheads fun n games until time to find the bird.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Bob Foster said:


> Does a Pointing Lab really point?


I will admit that not every pheasant that I kill over Darby was pointed. This past season had more bird contacts and solid points than ever. We had many days in NW and NC Iowa where we flushed 50 to over 100 birds.

I always figure that my dog's points last about 3 to 10 seconds. However, many of the points we had this season allowed for me to call other hunters over to cover the flush.

The photo above was my limit taken the second day of Minnesota's season near Rochester. Darby solidly pointed a group of 3 roosters.

I met a woman at a booth yesterday at Pheasant Fest in Minneapolis. She and her husband breed pointing labs. I jokingly referred to them as "pausing" labs. She then told me that they have one line of dogs that are solid pointers as young puppies.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Shorthairs are great house dogs as well as all the rest.
No matter what the breed including all that are mentioned here any one could be problematic in a home.Training it to hunt and behave in the house is key.Any pup of any breed could end up being the wild child so to speak.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a 1000 square foot house and 3 GSP"S and a lab and you can hear a pin drop.I made it this way.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

My GSP right now as I sit here. As long as I do my part to physically and mentally stimulate him, he is a calm boy. If I neglect my duties, it’s a different story.


----------



## CGBVizslas (Aug 3, 2011)

I’ll throw one more breed in the circle our vizslas are great family dogs, they just want to hang out with you (to the point they’re called the Velcro dog) and when properly exercised aren’t overly hyper. They’re a little goofy and will keep you laughing. They do need exercise a good run everyday or every other day, doesn’t have to be hours just something to get them going and thinking. No matter what breed you pick make sure you look for a breeder who actually spends time hunting, testing, and/or trialing with their dogs.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

My English setters have all been what you describe what you are looking for. I can't argue against a lab, though. Both are great breeds, maybe come down to how and what you want to hunt 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Greg Gurley said:


> I would like to get her contact this info? I’ve hunting behind pausing labs...but never what I considered pointing/holding labs!






This is a fine one that truly does it well.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Greg Gurley said:


> I would like to get her contact this info? I’ve hunting behind pausing labs...but never what I considered pointing/holding labs!


This should be her website:

https://iowapointinglabs.com/


----------



## Cheeseman (Apr 14, 2016)

I wish you the best of luck with your search. Lots of good breeds have some characteristics you are looking for, few have all of them. I’ve been around a variety of birds dogs throughout my life. Many GSP’s - most were good hunters, a couple were absolute stars. A couple of Llewelyn (English) setters one was a very good hunter, but wouldn’t retrieve. The other was the best do everything dog Ive ever seen. A French Brittany that was a good hunter and would retrieve after being force trained. A bit too small for my liking in heavy pheasant field cover. A French Pointer (looks like a small GSP) that is a tremendous all around hunter. Personally I’m hunting with my second Drahthaar. Both have been exceptional hunters that do everything. 
As far as being in the house, around the kids, around other dogs, my first Drahthaar was very good. But I guess the best testimonial I can give, is that all of the owners of the above mentioned dogs represented in my hunting group acknowledge, that my current Drahthaar is the nicest dog, sweetest dog to be around. I like to say she’s wonderful with everyone and everything, but if you’re a pheasant...


----------



## arson117 (Oct 6, 2012)

English Pointer, from pine hill kennels in tenn. He’s 14 and will rest his head in your lap or chase a tennis ball. He’ll hold a rooster for a weekend, never once **** in my house and never once chewed a child toy. Adult grouse won’t hold, but if you can catch up he WILL put the bird in your hand. Loves to hunt for you.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

birdhntr said:


> This is a fine one that truly does it well.


Seems to me that dog is to far out and would have to be a pointer, just bring a set of Binoculars. Not to steal this thread but can you believe the new law they passed in I believe Eastpoint? Can not use a chain on a dog? Can only be kept in the kennel for so many hours. Man, would you be screwed if you owned a dog in that city! They say they care about dogs, how many would have to be put down if you could not comply.


----------



## James braden (Feb 8, 2020)

Bob Foster said:


> My Labrador Chloe passed away last December and I miss her companionship. I am considering buying an Upland bird dog but I’m not educated enough about what breed I should consider.
> 
> I’m looking for a dog that is; (and no, I'm not crazy. lol)
> will be good around my grandkids, a good house dog, a dog that is just as comfortable just hanging out with me when I’m fishing, hiking or sitting around a camp fire as well as hitting the field for some birds.
> ...


Golden retriever


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Chessieman said:


> Seems to me that dog is to far out and would have to be a pointer, just bring a set of Binoculars. Not to steal this thread but can you believe the new law they passed in I believe Eastpoint? Can not use a chain on a dog? Can only be kept in the kennel for so many hours. Man, would you be screwed if you owned a dog in that city! They say they care about dogs, how many would have to be put down if you could not comply.


To far out?
The dog was staunch through the whole process


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Without having lost a dog first, I had your same dilemma 14 years ago: which breed for upland and which also best suits my family lifestyle. I had hunted upland for years over all breeds, and for some reason GSP seemed like what I should want. But as I did my homework, I realized that breed would suit neither my hunting style (slower, walk-up hunter) nor family lifestyle (young growing family but not enough time to let the GSP get a daily "good stretch of the legs").

My preference was for a slow, methodical hunter who didn't range too far. In essence, a bootlicker. And thus my discovery of wirehairs! German wirehair pointers (absolutely nothing in common with GSP) and wirehaired pointing griffons. I've had both for 14 years and without hesitation recommend WPG's! If you're not looking for big runners, they're the most perfect breed created for field and family. If you've ever heard Paul Harvery's "And then God created a farmer", well there should be a version for griffs!

The other breeds which I also contemplated are neither popular nor common, but are outstanding hunters, are small muensterlanders and spinone italiano. Wife absolutely ruled out spinone only because of the size (100#, sometimes more) but they are lovable gentle giants. The reason SM was ruled out was they have a "voice" (i.e. barkers). WPG are generally quiet, non-barkers (as were both mine, and also true of both my GWP's).

So, having not read all 5 pages of posts, I can fairly confidently suggest two previously unrecommended breeds: wirehaired pointing griffon, and small muensterlander. My third choice, based on their work ethic in the field, would be a Brittany.


----------



## Nuggets (Oct 7, 2017)

What about a spaniel
They are lovable well tempered dogs









Sent from my SM-J727T using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm....I like them all.

Might look into a pitbull ?


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

on a call said:


> Hmmm....I like them all.
> 
> Might look into a pitbull ?


I heard a doberman can be a good birddog


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## bigdoedown (May 29, 2009)

Setter said:


> Setters are great hunting dogs as well as companions, great with kids and all people. Life is better behind a setter.


I second this... English setter that is....


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

One of each would suit me well!That's just how I role.lol.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

birdhntr said:


> To far out?
> The dog was staunch through the whole process


I agree that dog did great! Everyone has different hunting styles and I wasn’t there to see cover etc. I rarely walk straight up to my dog on point, especially on grouse. I would have circled out in front of the dog. I noticed the dog starting wagging his tail when handler got close. IMO that dog did a fantastic job!!


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

birdhntr said:


> This is a fine one that truly does it well.


Two things:

Wish grouse would hold like that all the time!

And

What's that duck hunter doing tromping through the woods?


----------



## Robert Boyd (Dec 9, 2019)

Bob Foster said:


> My Labrador Chloe passed away last December and I miss her companionship. I am considering buying an Upland bird dog but I’m not educated enough about what breed I should consider.
> 
> I’m looking for a dog that is; (and no, I'm not crazy. lol)
> will be good around my grandkids, a good house dog, a dog that is just as comfortable just hanging out with me when I’m fishing, hiking or sitting around a camp fire as well as hitting the field for some birds.
> ...


My suggestion would either be a Brittany Spaniel or a German Wirehaired Pointer I currently own a German Wirehaired best dog I have ever owned phenomenal for Birds he is a great companion and I couldn't ask for more doesn't know when to stop bird hunting I'm 66 and he is currently 10


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

birdhntr said:


> To far out?
> The dog was staunch through the whole process


I suggest you watch the video again. It stood but not staunchly it also flagged. What is not mentioned is the wrong way to advance on a point, or crowd the pointing dog. Which the dog handled very well.

I think any breed would do if the owner did his work to find the breeding with characteristics he or she is looking for. Then followed up with the correct training of that pup/breeding.

Besides characteristics one should also look for health issues in the line or breed. Understanding these have come about by humans not necessarily the fault of the breed. Another concern is hair and feathering, not so much for cleaning afterwards or the house or allergies from hair. More so the danger or concern you should be aware of and watch for if you decide on a long haired dog. Experienced a Brittany that was done after opening day a burr actually imbedded itself under the front leg ending the pheasant season quickly.

Other concerns are eyes, retina's, elbows, hips, etc.. all of which can cut the dogs hunting short if not there quality of life.

I hope whatever breed OP chooses he is rewarded or blessed with what he and his family are seeking.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

NbyNW said:


> Two things:
> 
> Wish grouse would hold like that all the time!
> 
> ...


Wood duck season. Lol


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Hunters Edge said:


> I suggest you watch the video again. It stood but not staunchly it also flagged. What is not mentioned is the wrong way to advance on a point, or crowd the pointing dog. Which the dog handled very well.
> 
> I think any breed would do if the owner did his work to find the breeding with characteristics he or she is looking for. Then followed up with the correct training of that pup/breeding.
> 
> ...


Agreed.Bad word choice.The dog stayed in place through the whole process including shot and fall.Released on command and made a retrieve.This is a twelve month old lab.That dog was opening its eyes the season before and not yet weaned.
Solid performance for a dogs first season.I felt it was a good example of what a pointing lab should be.But for me it will always be a hard charging flushing labrador.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Bob Foster said:


> My wife and I got a Pointing Lab puppy. My wife named her Maggie.
> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> Bob


Great choice. Where did you get the dog from?


----------

